# most recent haul!!



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice haul , some of my favs!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice! Love those Pepin's.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smokes there


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice choices there! You can't go wrong with Pepin


----------



## StogieNGolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Pepin is a great smoke. Enjoyed the Blue label and JJ. I'm looking forward to my 5 packs of Pepin arriving in the next few days.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice additions! I got a Pepin sampler a couple weeks ago but haven't tried the 5 Vegas ones yet. Let us know how they are.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice smokes indeed


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice pickup. I love the Pepin blues.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

lovely Don Pepin Garcia Delectable Dozen


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like some tasty smokes. Enjoy the golds!


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful Don Pepin's!!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

GJProductions said:


> lovely Don Pepin Garcia Delectable Dozen


Indeed!!! for the price you just cant beat it, and considering these are all my favorite smokes right now, its great. I absolutely loved the series JJ maduro! Fantastic smoke!:beerchug:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great haul, you are going to love all those DPG's.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Great selection. You cant go wrong with DPG.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Somebody likes Pepin, nice pickup!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I luvs me some *D *to the *P* to the *G*!!!!!!:rockon:

Stir it up baby!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice haul enjoy those pepins.


----------



## SmokinAce09 (Sep 9, 2009)

That is an awesome collection you have there with those pepins.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Great grabs allright!

Dang now I wanna go spark a JJ!*


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Those blues are a great smoke! nice haul dood!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the Pepins.


----------

